# Restroom use for driver



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Restaurants do not like drivers use their restrooms so I find it Best to just ask if you can wash your hands it makes it seem a little better


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Leave a steamy dump in the sink.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> Restaurants do not let drivers use their restrooms so I find it Best to just ask if you can wash your hands it makes it seem a little better


If you're there long enough to use the restroom:










You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> If you're there long enough to use the restroom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes there's a 45 to an hour wait. I bring a book with me everywhere I go but usually restaurants ask me to help out on the orders if they are really backed up i will volunteer to help box up their orders and sometimes prepare toast and drinks


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> 45 to an hour wait.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> Restaurants do not like drivers use their restrooms so I find it Best to just ask if you can wash your hands it makes it seem a little better


Bring a wide brim water bottle or wear a diaper. LOL


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

*"Restroom out of order!!!"*

"well, where do *YOU* go?"

Aha.

With some convenience stores, I proceed past the "*Out of order*" sign anyway. 
Once, out of probably 738 times over the past half-decade, _ONCE_- Yep. Sign was accurate!
I apologized. &#129325;
The other 737 times... I proceeded to make my purchase, but only after my literal 90 second use of facilities. &#128513;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> *"Restroom out of order!!!"*
> 
> "well, where do *YOU* go?"
> 
> ...


Sorry we're out of 'order'...we only haz chaos. :roflmao:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uber00 said:


> sometimes there's a 45 to an hour wait. I bring a book with me everywhere I go but usually restaurants ask me to help out on the orders if they are really backed up i will volunteer to help box up their orders and sometimes prepare toast and drinks


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber00 said:


> sometimes there's a 45 to an hour wait. I bring a book with me everywhere I go but usually restaurants ask me to help out on the orders if they are really backed up i will volunteer to help box up their orders and sometimes prepare toast and drinks


Do they ever pay you anything for it or it is all free labor?

I've never had a restaurant want me to do more than fill drinks and condiment containers for the specific order.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Do they ever pay you anything for it or it is all free labor?
> 
> I've never had a restaurant want me to do more than fill drinks and condiment containers for the specific order.


No, but the faster that the restaurant can finish my order then more tips i can make. So i feel like its only helping myself. If it's late night and restaurant is getting ready to close soon then i will sometimes help clean up garbage, etc


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> No, but the faster that the restaurant can finish my order then more tips i can make. So i feel like its only helping myself. If it's late night and restaurant is getting ready to close soon then i will sometimes help clean up garbage, etc


You win the 'ant of the year' award.

Way to go!!! :roflmao:


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Water the trees and lawn! Works perfect!

Or in a coffee cup that has a wide enough area to fit into. 😂👍


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

mcdonalds was the best place but they are closed, now grocery stores and gas stations are only there, fast food potty breaks are history now.......


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Sides of Buildings make great urinals


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OCJarvis said:


> Sides of Buildings make great urinals


Especially gas stations that won't let you use their bathroom


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I just pull over on a dead block and take a piss there with my door open. Most of these restaurants are scared they may catch Covid if they let you in the bathroom


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Especially gas stations that won't let you use their bathroom


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Do they ever pay you anything for it or it is all free labor?
> 
> I've never had a restaurant want me to do more than fill drinks and condiment containers for the specific order.


Wait. Fill condiment containers? You're doing prep work?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Wait. Fill condiment containers? You're doing prep work?


Using the condiment dispensers to fill the plastic condiment cups with lids that go in with the order I am picking up.

One place always has me go over to the salad bar to get the salsa for the order.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Using the condiment dispensers to fill the plastic condiment cups with lids that go in with the order I am picking up.
> 
> One place always has me go over to the salad bar to get the salsa for the order.


Oh, man. **** them right in the face. Twice.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So back in April and May around here it was takeout only so virtually every place had their restroom closed. Luckily I had a few restaurant managers that would let me use their bathroom even though it was closed. However, when I couldn’t find one I just found a lonely spot in the parking lot and took care of business. Only thing I ever worry about is a cop going by at the wrong time so I developed a technique where I go to the opposite side of my car as any road or cars can pass by. Then, I would hold my cell phone in one hand and put the other hand on the roof of my car so my hands were visible and it looked like I was on the phone. Meanwhile, big Willy was hanging out peeing. Get good at it, and he won’t get any you! :roflmao: Looks like we’re heading back toward the way it was in April.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Wait. Fill condiment containers? You're doing prep work?somw





Seamus said:


> So back in April and May around here it was takeout only so virtually every place had their restroom closed. Luckily I had a few restaurant managers that would let me use their bathroom even though it was closed. However, when I couldn't find one I just found a lonely spot in the parking lot and took care of business. Only thing I ever worry about is a cop going by at the wrong time so I developed a technique where I go to the opposite side of my car as any road or cars can pass by. Then, I would hold my cell phone in one hand and put the other hand on the roof of my car so my hands were visible and it looked like I was on the phone. Meanwhile, big Willy was hanging out peeing. Get good at it, and he won't get any you! :roflmao: Looks like we're heading back toward the way it was in April.


last night was very very busy with the rain. Italian restaurant had me stock the fridge with soda. And then i broke down carboard boxes brought them to the back of the restaurant. They were really backed up about a 35 -40 minutes wait so i had nothing better to do. To be fair my customers order had 4 drinks


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> Restaurants do not like drivers use their restrooms so I find it Best to just ask if you can wash your hands it makes it seem a little better


They hate when you take a dump in their parking lot even more :thumbup:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> They hate when you take a dump in their parking lot even more :thumbup:


Those are the options...

Toilet or parking lot.:roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Uber00 said:


> last night was very very busy with the rain. Italian restaurant had me stock the fridge with soda. And then i broke down carboard boxes brought them to the back of the restaurant. They were really backed up about a 35 -40 minutes wait so i had nothing better to do. To be fair my customers order had 4 drinks


Man, I'm having a hard time believing you're giving labor away for free. I mean, I'd do it for a meal or something. But most places don't even like us to begin with.

Especially from someone like you who's stated they don't want anyone knowing he's doing DD/UBER etc. I feel like you're trolling us.

Waiting that long also brings down your delivery time to customers. Knowing customers, I know they hate waiting. Heck, I get downrated for doing a couple of deliveries at the same time even though they're both on the way.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Those are the options...
> 
> Toilet or parking lot.:roflmao:


3) poop in a bag and toss it in a trash can in the store.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I don't wait 5 minutes let alone 45..bro are you even making a profit in the backend...and there is no way I am helping them. I am not getting paid by the rest and if I get injured they aren't paying work comp


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

So u dont want anyone to know that ur a delivery driver but being part of the restaurant staff is ok?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I feel like you're trolling us.


No...............really?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I've never had a restaurant want me to do more than fill drinks and condiment containers for the specific order.


U wot mate?

I MIGHT get duck/soy sauce depending how close to the register it is and how cute the Asian cashier is.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> *"Restroom out of order!!!"*
> 
> "well, where do *YOU* go?"
> 
> ...


I believe some staff post "no restroom" signs to save some cleaning for themselves. During COVID they are now all deputized like never before.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> Restaurants do not like drivers use their restrooms so I find it Best to just ask if you can wash your hands it makes it seem a little better


U better wash those hands boy


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

In my market, there is desert everywhere, Pull over, walk twenty feet and there you go. I have never used a restroom in four plus years. Having a penis has it's perks ... The closest I get to a restroom is the porta potty at the Airport wait lot


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Sometimes when I take a leak at restaurants I get a lot of negative feedback, workers and customers are always yelling “HEY MORON, THIS IS A DRIVE THRU!!”.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DudeUbering said:


> The closest I get to a restroom *understanding what it would be like to live in a sewer* is the porta potty at the Airport wait lot


FIFY


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Uber00 said:


> ... i will volunteer to help box up their orders and sometimes prepare toast and drinks


That can violate state/county/city health codes and/or business licences.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

This past weekend I ended up pulling the open trunk and piss trick in a residential area at night. I couldn’t wait anymore and everywhere I went their restrooms were either sealed off or closed.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> This past weekend I ended up pulling the open trunk and piss trick in a residential area at night. I couldn't wait anymore and everywhere I went their restrooms were either sealed off or closed.





Cdub2k said:


> This past weekend I ended up pulling the open trunk and piss trick in a residential area at night. I couldn't wait anymore and everywhere I went their restrooms were either sealed off or closed.


What's the trick?


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

In my area McDonald's and Chic-fil-a are always available. The DD app even tells you to use McD. There are other places to use but these two are very consistent.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> What's the trick?


I just open up the trunk, act like I'm looking for something and then I whip it out and let it go using the trunk as a shield.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> I just open up the trunk, act like I'm looking for something and then I whip it out and let it go using the trunk as a shield.


Facing the trunk?


----------

